# Reisebericht Mequinenza



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

Hallo Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

bin gerade zurück aus Mequinenza; war eine schöne Woche. Ich habe betriebsbedingt kurzzeitig eine Woche Urlaub nehmen können. Aus einigen Alternativen heraus habe ich mich für Mequinenza am Ebro entschieden, was sicher richtig war.
Namen von Guides/ Reiseunternehmen lasse ich weg; bei Interesse per PN.
Die Anreise per PKW um die Jahreszeit war der Horror-empfehle ich nicht.
Samstag hin; 16 h für 1200km mit einer Tankpause- schneller gings nicht.
Sonntag Vormittag Kennenlernen und Rundfahrt mit dem Mann, bei dem ich gebucht hatte- top organisiert- das Ganze. Restsonntag war Ruhe angesagt, was auch gut so war.
Da ich Kammschupper fangen wollte, war für Montag ein Schwarzbarsch- Trip angesagt- mit einem Spezialisten für diese Fischerei.
Nie gemacht- mal sehen...


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Montag, 7:00 Uhr, kurz nach dem Kaffee: Ich traf mich mit dem black-bass-guide vor seinem edlen Angelladen. Das Boot auf dem Trailer sah schon top aus; der Motor nicht gerade unterdimensioniert.
Seht selbst:


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Beim smalltalk beim Ablegen wurde geklärt, dass an dem Boot von ca. 5m Länge ein 175 PS Optimax seinen Zweitakt- Dienst tut. Ein wenig kenne ich auch von Booten; nur bis dato diese Dimensionen nicht. Ablegen und raus ging ja noch; jedoch ist Marschfahrt bei dem Boot was um 5300 Upm, was etwa 85 km/h auf dem Wasser entspricht.
Jetzt wurde klar, warum eine Windjacke bei den Temperaturen Sinn hat: Blick nach hinten:


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Das war in etwa so, wie zum ersten Mal über Zweihundert auf einem Motorrad- aber man darf sich ja nix anmerken lassen...
Am ersten Fangpunkt angekommen, wurde ich auf den Rutenwald aufmerksam- der Meister hatte rund 10 in Griffweite, ich 5. Loomis, St. Croix... Mit Wobbler umgehen kann ich ja, aber diese speziellen Schwarzbarsch- Gummimontagen???
Da der Meister mich ja nicht kannte, fing er mit den Wobblern an. Kann jeder Depp- denkt man- nur leider neigen black bass nicht dazu, weit zu jagen.
Also- exakt werfen...


----------



## derporto (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

mehr davon! :m

Wunderbares Gewässer, immer her mit weiteren Infos und Bildern.


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

So, angekommen, hat man gewobbelt Fische gefangen- schon mal gut. Der Boss stand im Bug, um den E- Motor zu steuern- grandiose Erfindung. Wer die besseren Barsche fing, schreibe ich jetzt nicht...
Dann neue Ruten- Gummiköder, und zwar fast passiv gefischt.
Beim Wobbler waren so 50 cm Genauigkeit auf 10,15 Meter Wurfweite noch i.O. ; jetzt 20, besser 10 cm.

Ein Ergebnis:


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Ich habe dann mal, weil ich immer dachte, halbwegs werfen zu können, nachgefragt, wie er denn bei den Tournaments so abschneidet- er gewinnt  sie einfach- alle in Spanien.
Da kommt auch ordentlich Geld bei rum...
Das ist schon imposant, wie der Mann die Köder auch bei Wind wirklich 5 cm vor die Mauer oder den Strauch legt- keine Ahnung, in wieweit er den zahlenden Gast nicht gar so weit demoralisieren wollte.
Am Ende war es um pari...


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Möönsch Volker- hast lang nix mehr hören lassen von Dir--- dann aber richtig!
Weiterschreiben bitte!|supergri


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Nächster Tag, Dienstag, mit dem Herrn, der den ganzen Urlaub samt Hotelbuchung organisiert hat. Zielfische: Flussbarsch, Zander.
Geländewagen samt 20ft. Center-Konsole, 100 PS Viertakter und- Front- E- Motor mit GPS.
Diesmal zum nächsthöheren Stausee.
Auch hier alles im Boot, was es an Ködern und Gerät braucht- für den Fall der Fälle auch Gerät für 2-m-Waller.
Ersten Platz angefahren, Echolot an- ich kenne Bodden und Ostsee, aber so einen Bestand nicht...
Wolken von Kleinfisch, mit besuchenden Sicheln.
So war es dann anfangs etwas zäh, bis ein anderer Guide mit Boot und Gästen zum smalltalk anhielt.
Irgendwie war die Barschrute im Halbkreis, und einer der unten abgebildeten Burschen hatte den Barsch/ Zanderköder genommen.
Das ganze ist an dem Tag mit ähnlichen Kalibern noch viermal passiert, dazu noch ein Küchenzander und 2 gute Barsche- was ein schwacher Tag...
Ach ja, der freundliche Herr unten im Bild hatte auch für Waller- Novizen das passende Kaltgetränk mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Ist das anstrengend mit den einzelnen Stücken hier ;-))

Schreibs doch am, Stück, dann könnt ich das (mit Deiner Erlaubnis) auch gut ins Mag (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bringen..


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Ins Mag. kannst Du es gern packen..
Gut, ich versuche den Rest am Stück...

Am Mittwoch dann Ansitzangeln auf größere Waller. Gewohnter Service, Abholung am Hotel, alle Köder, Topgerät, motivierter Guide, gefüllte Kühltasche.
Am Nachmittag um 4 gings los, die Ruten ausgebracht per Kanu, dann ab in den Schatten. Die Zeit haben wir mit angenehmen Gesprächen verbracht- plötzlich war es 1 Uhr nachts, und eine Rute wurde zum Halbkreis- mit anderem Rutenhalter wäre sie weg gewesen. Anhieb entfällt, dank schonendem Circle- Hook. Am Barsch- Geschirr hätte das anders geendet, mit dem Zeug nicht- 158 cm, rund 30 kg. Die Birkenstock- Schlappen waren nicht die richtige Wahl, aber irgendwie gings dann doch...

Die nächsten zwei Tage waren je nochmal Schwarzbarsch und Grosswels, aber es war sehr zäh; nichts spektakuläres mehr. 

Summieren wir mal- ein Einzelangler mit 5 Tagen Einzelguiding- klingt teuer. Nun hatte ich auf der Heimfahrt ja 12h Zeit zum Rechnen.
Ein Boot hätte ich mieten müssen, nur diese Top- Boote vermietet zu recht niemand. Also eine Nummer kleiner, 5m, 50 PS. Kostet einen Hunderter am Tag, plus Sprit. Damit wäre ich aber auch noch nicht am oberen Stausee gewesen.
Dann das Gerät plus Köder- nichts davon habe ich im Arsenal. Also leihen- sicher möglich, aber auch nicht kostenlos. 
Das wie und wo sind jedoch die entscheidenden Komponenten- einen Schwarzbarsch hätte ich allein niemals gefangen, einen Waller wohl auch nicht. Vermutlich hätte ich die ganze Woche nicht einen Fisch gefangen, und würde heute mit vielleicht 300 Euro mehr im Geldbeutel den Ebro verfluchen. Man hat auf Grossgewässern, als Fremder, kaum eine Chance, ausser, man erwischt eine Traumwoche- und auch in solch einer kann man prima an den Fischen vorbei angeln. An der Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank an die drei Füchse- war eine unvergessliche Woche- ich komme wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Mequinenza*

Klasse gemacht, schöner Bericht - geht doch ;-)))


----------

